# Cell phone snaps



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Sep 6, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I just got my first cellphone with camera, I took it for a test and wondered if I could get some interesting snaps with it. Here's the result, with no post processing:

1.- Driving through a tunnel






2.- The church at the top of the hill... I got here joggin with my dog.





3.- Leaving





4.- I found this rather ironic, with the old pickup truck stuck in the flood and the GLI passing by.





5.- W. C. Escher





I must say, I'm quite pleased with the results, considering the lack of control.

Your comments are as always appreciated.


----------



## D-Ice (Sep 24, 2006)

What kind of phone? I use to have a VX-6100 (LG) and the camera was decent at best my new Moto V710 is coming in soon and should be much better considering the 1.3MP..

Interesting shots tho, get photoshop and just have it auto adjust the colors/contrast and usually that helps alot of cam phones.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 24, 2006)

It's a Nokia 6230i, the camera is 1.3 MP.
Maybe I'll edit some of the photos later... at first I wanted to see the unprocessed result of the camphone.

Thanks for the comments


----------

